# Mountain Dew LiveWire



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Looks like oranage Mountain Dew is coming. Have these "line extensions" of popular drinks gotten out of hand?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2001)

Taking it too far? or taking advantage of sales while you can? the off-shoots do pretty well...

Here at the B&B we have a refrigerator fully stocked with beverages, and have been tracking usage. The most consumed in order of popularity:

diet coke
vanilla coke
diet dr pepper
diet vanilla coke
code red mountain dew
coke
diet mountain dew/diet code red
lemonade
diet sprite
sprite
gingerale
mandarin orange/pink lemonade

FWIW - food...or drink...for thought-


----------

